# Installation boot camp probleme partition



## Ultime62 (14 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Apres divers recherche je n'arrive pas a partitionner mon disque pour installer Boot Camp sur mon mac.

Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil list internal :


```
diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  264.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 324.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                622.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk1s5s1
```

Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil ap list


```
diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 8B901658-5906-4EEA-A76A-1A83111B31AB
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      500068036608 B (500.1 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   281766301696 B (281.8 GB) (56.3% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       218301734912 B (218.3 GB) (43.7% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 E3C336D0-1DBA-492A-92FE-A6B53D8D55B5
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       500068036608 B (500.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 6E263F52-FF6D-3DDA-B207-CC49DA7D3417
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (Data)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD - Données (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data
    |   Capacity Consumed:         264234205184 B (264.2 GB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 2E39ABBD-FBE7-4A78-A39E-28E468431E3A
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Preboot
    |   Capacity Consumed:         324001792 B (324.0 MB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 DD61826A-8AB6-4A65-9F5F-5A55B6478DC5
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         622104576 B (622.1 MB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 8BAF3358-D431-4FDA-9B57-1CC569F01038
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/VM
    |   Capacity Consumed:         1074814976 B (1.1 GB)
    |   Sealed:                    No
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s5 89256AD8-1783-483E-A5A5-B17ED4C246E0
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s5 (System)
        Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD 1
        Capacity Consumed:         15347855360 B (15.3 GB)
        Sealed:                    Broken
        FileVault:                 No
        |
        Snapshot:                  93FF4B4B-A56E-4231-A36C-D2C5BA63E355
        Snapshot Disk:             disk1s5s1
        Snapshot Mount Point:      /
        Snapshot Sealed:           Yes
```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Ultime62 (14 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai réussi à résoudre mon problème après avoir relue le topic suivant : https://forums.macg.co/threads/boot-camp-votre-disque-na-pas-pu-etre-partitionne.1353185/
Grâce à macomaniac en passant par l’utilitaire de disque en mode de récupération et en découvrant le conteneur.
Merci à toi 
Bonne journée


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2021)

Ultime62 a dit:


> Apres divers recherche je n'arrive pas a partitionner mon disque pour installer Boot Camp sur mon mac.


Juste comme ça, ce n'est pas toi qui doit partitionner le disque dur interne, c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui s'en charge. Je dis ça, car ta phrase est ambiguë.


----------



## Ultime62 (14 Mai 2021)

Oui j’ai réussi à faire le partitionnement moi même via ligne de commande je l’ai supprimé et après l’ai fait pas l’assistant boot camp


----------

